# My pigeon is biting me hard/aggressively



## Pidgey_456 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey everyone a month ago I rescued a baby pigeon from downing in a river while I was fishing. Out first he would nibble my fingers and also stick his beak between them. Today I noticed he developed his coo and also started biting and latching on to my finger instead of nibbling them. Is it a sign of aggression, territorial, or just being playful. And here is a vid to show you all.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRs_c6E6lco


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons don't like hands and probably don't even see them as being part of the person. Don't tease him by putting your hands on his face, or he will probably become more aggressive toward them.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our pigeons periodically have shown aggression. First it was when they were feeling more comfortable and territorial in their cages. Also when sitting on eggs. Tracy is biting and wng slapping me rather than playing with my fingers compared with how she was before because she is sitting on her eggs. Pigeons get very moody but if you wait, your bird will,likely be your best friend again soon.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I have two pigeons that are pets that I raised as babies that, like yours, were also rescues. When they were still small, and being hand fed, they had no real attitude. It was only once they grew up a bit more, and Wiggles, the male, started cooing, and Puddles, the female, was close to egg laying age (I do swap eggs out for fake ones) that they became territorial and would bite, but only if I was going to get one from the cage (they are house birds) or clean, whatever. I noticed it is Wiggles, the male, who nips the most, but only if I am going in his cage or near the fake eggs. It is a territorial thing for them, I believe, because other then for that, they are the most loving birds you could imagine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It isn't territorial when they are young. Your hands are what picks them up and whatever else they don't like. They may like you, but many do not like hands.


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

feed it, looks like its looking for food.. or not. pigeons aren't big on hands touching them.


----------



## roses (Aug 25, 2015)

They just become a bit aggressive when they start to coo. Not just to people but other birds and objects as well! Why? Not sure, it's just natural for them to start to assert themselves around this time. They calm down after a while.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Tracey has been aggressive lately after laying eggs. But last night she changed again. Pigeons are just like that.


----------



## Katielou (Mar 28, 2016)

I have this exact same problem with my pigeon. We rescued him (didn't know anything about them) he was sooooo loving to me...kissing, cuddling etc. He still wants to be with me at all times but quickly turns aggressive & bites anywhere he can. I thought maybe mating season was causing it. I miss him being sweet all the time, he is a great pet.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They change when they become teenagers, and do better with a mate. If you have a hen, she can drive you nuts trying to be your mate, and not leaving you alone for a minute. Some are way over the top.


----------



## Victoria 6568 (21 d ago)

I have a male and female pigeons, I hand fed them when I let them out of the cage they would rather fly around then have me touch them. When I try to go near them they will fly away. At night when they are in their cage if I open the door to pet them they will coo then start getting aggressive. I don't know how to get them to want to be around me.


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Victoria 6568 said:


> I have a male and female pigeons, I hand fed them when I let them out of the cage they would rather fly around then have me touch them. When I try to go near them they will fly away. At night when they are in their cage if I open the door to pet them they will coo then start getting aggressive. I don't know how to get them to want to be around me.


It may be better to start your own thread. This thread was started back in 2016.

However, how long have you had your pigeons? How did you get them or who did you get them from? This may be a good place to start to know where they should be relative to their relationship to you.


----------



## Victoria 6568 (21 d ago)

Vicious said:


> It may be better to start your own thread. This thread was started back in 2016.
> 
> However, how long have you had your pigeons? How did you get them or who did you get them from? This may be a good place to start to know where they should be relative to their relationship to you.


I have had them for a few months, I hand fed them. I got them from a woman that sells pigeons and other kinds of birds


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

Victoria 6568 said:


> I have had them for a few months, I hand fed them. I got them from a woman that sells pigeons and other kinds of birds


So I take it they are young still?

If this is the case perhaps separate them into different cages but where they can still see each other. You can cover one cage at a time so they can’t see each other while you are interacting with one and put your hand just into the cage of the one you want to interact with. Don’t let them out until you have a positive interaction with them such as exploring your hand, eating from your hand, but do not try to pet them. As they start to gain trust in you you can put your hand under their chest gently but don’t force it. If you do it and they seem scared or backaway stop and pull away. 

If they are already mated pair that is older than a year or two, you can still separate them, but it is often looked down upon. At this point they are protecting their home. Sometimes they can take it to levels of an entire room to be their nest. If you so separate them, the hen will come along faster than the cock. You can try doing “head nods” with your hand and eventually one or both will begin to nod back. This is a form of bonding saying “i like you” in pigeon. You nod when they nod. You can use your hand for this and make it into a shape of a bird head. Your hen will do a little rush at you but it is part of a mating dance so don’t feel threatened. Males will peck to try and get you in the nest. The males also like to play fight. They can be more aggressive in this way even with a positive relationship. Many breeders separate the cocks and hens to give the hens a break and slow down reproduction.

In both cases, your birds have paired as companions. They will always be more interested in each other more than interested in you because of their bond and at this point we accept it for what it is, or you can change the dynamic.

I am going through this currently with my pair. They weren’t mated yet but they came from the same flock. We have them separated in two different rooms. Before they would just barely eat from my hand and peck if I reached my hand in the cage to change their food or water. Now I can pet the hen and my husband can grab ahold of her without her freaking out and staying calm when he lets go she just keeps exploring. The male is now eating out of my hand and he will play with a toy after I play with it. It’s slower with a male, they take more dedication.

Our plan is to reunite them after we have established a good relationship with each of us. That can take several months, many have advised me around 6 or more months for a good solid relationship. I have made this progress in less than a month with these two. It can seem like it takes forever but don’t give up. Try touching less. They will let you know when they want a preen.


----------

